# Research LK62



## 1986seanl (Feb 10, 2009)

Can any 1 help me with finding pics of the Fishing Vessel Research LK 62 plz


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard.
I've moved your post into the fishing vessel forum for a better response.
If you do a search using LK62 in the gallery you will find plenty of pictures.
Follow this link to enable the fishing vessel gallery.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=10667


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome to this great site. Pleased to see that you have already been given assistance
Best wishes
Bert.


----------

